# صور للأنبا صموئيل المعترف بمناسبة عيد نياحته النهارده



## marmora jesus (17 ديسمبر 2009)

​ 




​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 
بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا دائماً
آمين
ياريت كلنا نقوله كل سنة وهو طيب​


----------



## طحبوش (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
ميرررررسى على الصور يا مرموره
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر


شفاعته معاكم والجميع

صور روووعه جدا


----------



## bahaa_06 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور جميلة *
*اسمحى ان اشارك بمديحه للقديس*
*1- في صفوف المعترفين ** فخر المجاهدين *
*نجم بين القديسين ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
2- بدعوة الهية **  قصدت البرية 
في محبة نارية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
3- ملاك كله طهارة ** إقتادك بمهارة 
لإسقات انبا مقار ** بنيوت افا صموئيل 
4- لشيخ بين الرهبان ** ناسكاً كل الزمان 
قهر العدو الشيطان ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
5- نصحك بالبتولية ** والمحبة النقية
والتواضع بوصية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
6- أعطيت بنعمته ** ضعفين من روحه
عند نياحته ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
7- زدت من اتعابك ** وقهرت لذاتك
وحبك لالهك ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
8- نلت ابوة انطونيوس ** محبة مقاريومس 
وايمان ديسقوروس ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
9- برائحتك الذكية ** وعشرتك الالهية
ملأت البرية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
10-علمتهم الرهبانية ** والحياة النسكية 
وتعاليم الارثوذكسية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
11-ارسل القوقس بيان ** مكتوب من الشيطان 
الي الاباء الرهبان ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
12-يقول بطبيعتين ** وغير متحدين 
للرب الفادي الامين ** لإلهنا عمانوئيل
13-هدد بقتل ووعيد ** من يعترف بالابن الحويد
ويتبع باباه الحبيب ** الانبا بينيامين 
14-هجم علي الصحراء ** الاشرار الاقوياء
ورفضت بشمم وابادة ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
15-اعترف بالمسيح ** اعتراف صادق صريح
ومزقت التصريح ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
16-طبيعة نقية واحدة ** لاهوتية وناسوتية 
متحدة بالكلية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
17-الكلمة صار جسداً ** الإله صار معنا 
وراينا مجده مجداً ** بنيوت افا صوئيل
18-ضربوك بايدي قوية ** جلدوك في وحشية 
الايمان وديعة غالية ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
19-اعترف بايمان ويقين ** بيسوع برجك الحصين
قلعوا عينك اليمين ** بمنيوت افا صموئيل
20-اوصيت اربعة رهبان ** ليحفظوا الايمان 
اتخذوا القلمون مكان ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
21-قدسته بصلاتك ** ودموعك ومطانياتك 
وصلبك لذاتك ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
22-حاول البربر المتجبرين ** كسر نزر البتولية 
صرخت ليسوع المسيح ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
23-مر بك كسيح ** بقلب جريح كئيب
شفيته بقوة المسيح ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
24-صرت ينبوع شفاء ** لكل مرض وداء
حتى البربر والاعداء ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
25-قائد البربر الجبار ** سألك ايها البار 
زوجتي عاقر محتار ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
26-طلبت من الله الاب ** بايمان غير مرتاب 
فوهبهما الانجاب ** بنيوت افا صموئيل 
27-عدت لأولادك ** ليتعلموا جهادك 
وفزت بامجادك ** بنيوت افا صوئيل 
28-اذكرنا في الصلاة ** امام عرش الإله 
ليرحمنا نحن الخطاة ** بنيوت افا صموئيل
29-صلي عنا للديان ** يثبتنا في الايمان 
الي اخر الازمان بنيوت افا صموئيل 
30-احفظ يا رب بطركنا ** وشركاؤه اساقفنا 
ورهبانا وكهنتنا **  بصلاة الانبا صموئيل *​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بركه صلواته تكون معنا

شكراااااااااااااا مرموره 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا بهاء 

على المديح الراااااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور جميله جداا

وعلي فكره الدير بتاعه جميل جداا

بركه صلواته تكون معانا

شكرا ليكي مرموره​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميلة ربنا يباركك​


----------



## vetaa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنه وهو معانا بصلاته
وشكرا ليكى
*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

قديس عظيم شكرا علي الصور


----------



## youhnna (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااا مرمورة على الصور
بركة صلواته تكون معانا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


 

ميرسي لمرورك طحبوش
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور يا مرموره
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> شفاعته معاكم والجميع
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*صور حلوة بجد 
بركته تكون معانا كلنا
ثانكس مرمورة​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *صور جميلة *
> 
> *اسمحى ان اشارك بمديحه للقديس*
> *1- في صفوف المعترفين ** فخر المجاهدين *
> ...



بركة شفاعته تكون معانا كلنا امين
ميرسي لمرورك استاذ بهاء
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بركه صلواته تكون معنا​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا مرموره ​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك ماما كاندي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا​*
> 
> *وعلي فكره الدير بتاعه جميل جداا*​
> *بركه صلواته تكون معانا*​
> ...


 

يارب ازوره واخد بركة المكان
ميرسي لمرورك مايكل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> صور جميلة ربنا يباركك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك نيو مان
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *كل سنه وهو معانا بصلاته*
> *وشكرا ليكى*


 

امين يارب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

coptic servant قال:


> قديس عظيم شكرا علي الصور


 

ميرسي لمرورك كوبتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *شكرااااااااا مرمورة على الصور​*
> *بركة صلواته تكون معانا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يوحنا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *صور حلوة بجد ​*
> 
> *بركته تكون معانا كلنا*​
> 
> *ثانكس مرمورة*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك كوكي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا
آمين
ميرسى على الصور الجميلة
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*من الاديرة القريبة علي قلبي*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

ماجو2010 قال:


> بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا
> آمين
> ميرسى على الصور الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


 


ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *من الاديرة القريبة علي قلبي*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


 


ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

